# Creative SoundBlaster Extigy and OS X



## skuzz (Feb 11, 2003)

So I randomly decided to try plugging my SoundBlaster Extigy into my iBook 800 MHz. Not realizing Apple had wrote basic drivers for it yet, I was completely surprised to hear mp3s come out of my fiber optic audio network strung about my studio from my little laptop.

It works indeedy, at 48kHz....but it runs choppy at times. Sliding the mouse pointer across the dock in magnify mode is one good way to trigger the choppy/clickiness.

Does anyone have an idea how to bump the thread priority up for whatever process controls USB or audio? (I tried renice-ing iTunes to no success)

Or, does anyone know how to edit the sound server (if such a thing exists in X) configuration manually from say the command line? I think if I could tweak the audio rates, like 48kHz down to 44.1 kHz, and a few other adjustments, I might be able to get it to play smooth...

Any other ideas anyone? I've done a lot of digging online and I appear to be one of the first people on the planet to plug my extigy into my mac, heh.

Thanks in advance,
Nick


----------

